# Sands of Kahana questions



## thinze3 (Sep 4, 2013)

How are the 3BR units here?  
Are they on the corners of the buildings?  
Are they all ocean view?  
Is there air conditioning?
How is the quality now (have they been updated recently)?


----------



## Quadmaniac (Sep 4, 2013)

Pretty sure no A/C


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 4, 2013)

We stayed in a 2 BR unit Xmas week 2012.  No a/c and you don't need it.  You can read our review in the Marketplace.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't think they are all ocean view, either.  Most units have some kind of ocean view.  

I have a resort map somewhere, and I can always email it to you, if I find it and scan it.  They have the different unit sizes distinguished on the map by color.  Maybe someone else has one on their desktop?


----------



## eal (Sep 4, 2013)

If you check out Sands of Kahana in the Tug reviews section you will find a site map of the resorts with the different-sized units marked. 

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortImages...mageGUID=2991198b-0619-4a8a-91e2-4e27e780e820


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I have to disagree if you go a little. if you go to Hawaii from nov to march you don't need AC and we never use it. We went one time in August and we sure wished we had it.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 5, 2013)

We enjoyed having AC in July, as well. I wouldn't go July/August without AC.


----------



## Born2Travel (Sep 5, 2013)

We go every April and never need it


----------



## sdbrier (Sep 6, 2013)

*SOK*

We stayed over thanksgiving a few years ago and had an ocean front 2 bedroom and the breeze and temp were excellent. I'm an a/c person but found it very nice. The configuration of the units are set up nicely. I heard that most all units have been updated since we were there, but I found it to be a very nice older resort. I would go back without hesitation.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 6, 2013)

AC is not at all necessary because of the location of SOK.  Open all of the windows and let the breezes come into your unit, and you will be comfortable.  I am an older woman who gets hot easily, hormonal reasons, and I don't need AC while at SOK or Hono Koa.  The breezes are enough.  

At Hono Koa, we have to close all of the blinds in the afternoon, because the units face directly west, and the sun warms it up a lot in there.  But at sunset, what a beautiful time to be facing west, and we open all of the blinds and let the breezes cool it off.  SOK doesn't face as directly west, so we had no issues with the units getting overly warm.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Sep 7, 2013)

*3BR ocean view?*

I am a 3BR owner at the Sands of Kahana.  

The last time I looked, there were 31 three-bedroom units.  Eight were considered Garden View, 18 were Oceanview and five were Ocean Front.

Your chances of getting an ocean view or front is about 75 percent.  But, the owners often get some preference over exchangers and renters.  

BTW, there are also some units that are offered for rent through Sullivan properties that have A/C.  The units for exchange do not have A/C.  The 3 BR units are situated primarily on the corners, but there are a few penthouse 3 BR units not on the corners if I recall correctly.  I think that the PH units could get a bit warmer but they would have tremendous views.  The layout of the corner 3 BR units is such that you can get nice flow-through breezes if the BR doors are kept open and the windows open.  If you are having normal tradewinds, you'll probably be fine.  If you get Kona winds, you'll be warm.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 22, 2013)

We stayed next door in the Kahana Beach Resort in late July / early August. I can't imagine not having AC there in the summer. We arrived late at night to find the patio doors open and the rooms very hot and muggy. We cranked up the AC and cooled it down quickly. Through the week, we typically kept the doors open from the evening to mid-morning, but the rest of the day we used the AC gladly. It was particularly warm in the afternoon when the sun was shining through the sliding glass doors.

Sheila


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 23, 2013)

That's exactly what I was talking about. There seems to be this myth that the weather in Hawaii is the same all year round. I guess compared to Chicago with -20 in the winter and 90's in the summer it is the same relatively. But there are months in Hawaii when I would not book a location without air, I've done that and been miserable. There are other months when I couldn't care less.

July and August are in the prior, nov-April are in the latter. Can't speak for May, June, step, oct.

Ian


----------



## linsj (Nov 23, 2013)

I looked at the map in the marketplace area, and it appears none of the one-bedroom units have any kind of water view. Are they garden views?

Has anyone been there in early to mid-September? I'm trying to figure out if lack of AC will be a problem then. 

Do the one-bedroom lanais have a chaise lounge? 

From reading the reviews, it appears that Internet is now free. Can someone confirm this?

When was the last time units were updated?


----------



## eal (Nov 24, 2013)

We are at Sands of Kahana right now in a 2-bedroom. I can answer a couple of your questions.  

The non-ocean view rooms basically look out over parking lots, although you can see the pool or get some ocean glimpses from buildings 1 or 4. 

The ceiling fans work ok for the bedrooms and living room, but there is nothing to cool the kitchen and dining room, which get pretty warm at mealtimes, even in November. 

All the primary lanais are the same size (although some units have a second smaller one) and are furnished with a table, 4 chairs and a chaise lounge. I can ask at the front desk tomorrow if the 1-bedroom units have chaise lounges. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## linsj (Nov 24, 2013)

*eal,* Thanks for the info. If you have time to ask about the rest, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## eal (Nov 24, 2013)

OK! The difference in furnishings between large and small lanais is that the small lanais have a small table and two chairs, plus a chaise lounge.


----------



## linsj (Nov 24, 2013)

eal said:


> OK! The difference in furnishings between large and small lanais is that the small lanais have a small table and two chairs, plus a chaise lounge.



Good to know. Is the Internet free?


----------



## eal (Nov 24, 2013)

Oops - forgot that question. Yes each unit has its own wireless router and there is no charge.


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 25, 2013)

Ive stayed at SOK in September (penthouse) warm but tolerable, October and April perfect.  I was in Kauai (Pahio KaEoKai) one time when the trade winds were not blowing it got hot.  So I think that's the secret. Love the trade winds.  

SOK has very large units, never felt crowded in the least.  The ones Ive stayed in did not have granite countertops, etc.  Furnishings are outdated but not worn.  Plenty of counter space and cabinets. One maintenance issue (kitchen faucet) and they were up there within 5 minutes. Faucet was replaced within an hour.  

Jeff had never been to Maui before and wasn't excited about going to Hawaii (long plane ride) After a week in SOK, Maui is his favorite island and his second favorite timeshare next to my Longboat Key, Fl.  Last time we were in April, you are on the beach, owners do have first dibs to ocean front but my last ocean view and penthouse view was  pretty darn good.  Nothing can beat waking up to the sound of the ocean waves,  going out with your coffee and watching the whales and then swimming in the ocean and have a turtle pass you by.  Walk along the beach at sunset till you see a lot of rocks and there will be turtles most nights.  Last time we went, we spent one day on the Road to Hana, Haleakala, two short half dayers down by Costco to sight seeing and   to get banana bread and sharks tooth. The rest of the time we spent at the resort except to go in to Lahaina to get ice cream.  Now he wants me to get back to back weeks at SOK.  We've been to a lot of very nice timeshares so we have a lot to compare to.  You will have a wonderful time.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 14, 2016)

eal said:


> If you check out Sands of Kahana in the Tug reviews section you will find a site map of the resorts with the different-sized units marked.
> 
> http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortImages...mageGUID=2991198b-0619-4a8a-91e2-4e27e780e820



Does anyone know where this site map is, I've searched now for 20 minutes and can not find it....thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 14, 2016)

I was going to call the week prior to arrival and ask for a high floor, ocean view, do you think that is an unreasonable request.




BJRSanDiego said:


> I am a 3BR owner at the Sands of Kahana.
> 
> The last time I looked, there were 31 three-bedroom units.  Eight were considered Garden View, 18 were Ocean-view and five were Ocean Front.
> 
> ...


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 17, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I was going to call the week prior to arrival and ask for a high floor, ocean view, do you think that is an unreasonable request.



It certainly cannot hurt to ask.  Even if you do NOT get an ocean view but GET a higher floor, your unit will be a bit quieter and perhaps it will be a bit breezier.

As is the case with many timeshares, the owners (supposedly) get the first choice of views, followed by exchangers followed by renters.  

But it can't hurt to ask.  The on-site staff try to satisfy their customers.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 17, 2016)

BJRSanDiego said:


> It certainly cannot hurt to ask.  Even if you do NOT get an ocean view but GET a higher floor, your unit will be a bit quieter and perhaps it will be a bit breezier.
> 
> As is the case with many timeshares, the owners (supposedly) get the first choice of views, followed by exchangers followed by renters.
> 
> But it can't hurt to ask.  The on-site staff try to satisfy their customers.



Thank you so much for the response....


----------

